# Philadelphus: ένα περιοδικό για τη μετάφραση



## azimuthios (Feb 10, 2015)

* Φιλάδελφος: Το νέο ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό για τη μετάφραση!*

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε τη γέννηση του Φιλάδελφου, του νέου ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού για τη μετάφραση που σχεδιάστηκε για μεταφραστές, εκπαιδευτικούς, σπουδαστές και για όσους έχουν ένα ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τη μετάφραση και τη μεταφρασεολογία. Ο Φιλάδελφος είναι το αποτέλεσμα κοινής πρωτοβουλίας της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης και του Hellenic American University. Στο περιοδικό θα μπορέσετε να βρείτε άρθρα σχετικά με την τέχνη, την επιστήμη και την πρακτική της μετάφρασης, συνεντεύξεις με ακαδημαϊκούς των κλάδων της Μετάφρασης, Διερμηνείας και Γλωσσολογίας, ανακοινώσεις για συνέδρια και εκδηλώσεις που σχετίζονται με τον κλάδο της μετάφρασης. Εάν είστε σπουδαστής, μπορείτε ακόμη και να δείτε δημοσιευμένες τις μεταφράσεις σας.
Επισκεφτείτε τη σελίδα του Φιλάδελφου και πείτε μας τη γνώμη σας.

http://philadelphus.gr/


*Philadelphus: The new online Greek magazine on translation*
It is with great pleasure that we announce the launching of Philadelphus, the first Greek online magazine on translation that we hope you will all welcome.
Philadelphus is a joint initiative of the Hellenic American Union and Hellenic American University that came about from the need to highlight translation as a process of change, transformation and renegotiation and put forward the translator, as a visible –or not- negotiator who lies behind the translated text.
Philadelphus was designed having in mind translation enthusiasts, translators, scholars, students and anyone interested in translation. It welcomes not only professional translators but anyone who is a translation enthusiast and considers translation an inextricable part of a human’s intellectual activity.
It the magazine you can find articles on the art, craft and science of translation, interviews with scholars of translation, interpretation and linguistics as well as personal essays by translators that explore the experiential dimension of the practice of translation.
We are hoping that you will welcome this initiative and send us your comments as well as your ideas or even texts that you wish to be published.
The Philadelphus Editorial Board,

Dr. Kaniklidou Themis
Mr. Romaios Petros
Dr. Manoussakis Vassilis


Εννοείται ότι περιμένουμε με χαρά τη συνεισφορά σας. Όποιος θέλει να στείλει κάποιο μικρό άρθρο για οποιοδήποτε μεταφραστικό ή/και γλωσσολογικό/γλωσσικό ζήτημα είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Εν τω μεταξύ, μπορείτε να περάσετε να αφήσετε το σχόλιό σας ή τη γνώμη σας. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 27, 2015)

Επαναλαμβάνω την έκκληση για άρθρα από Λεξιλόγους και Λεξιλόγισσες, αφού ο Φιλάδελφος ήδη αναπτύσσεται και η συνεισφορά όλων είναι καλοδεχούμενη! :) 



> Εννοείται ότι περιμένουμε με χαρά τη συνεισφορά σας. Όποιος θέλει να στείλει κάποιο μικρό άρθρο για οποιοδήποτε μεταφραστικό ή/και γλωσσολογικό/γλωσσικό ζήτημα είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Επίσης, δεχόμαστε και μεταφράσματα, αν δεν θέλετε ή δεν μπορείτε να γράψετε άρθρο. Εν τω μεταξύ, μπορείτε να περάσετε να αφήσετε το σχόλιό σας ή τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 17, 2015)

...
Άλυτα ή δυσεπίλυτα “ζητήματα” στον (μεταφρασμένο) Άμλετ


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2015)

Πολύ χρήσιμο. Να μεριμνήσουμε να το βάλουμε στα συγκεντρωτικά περί Σαίξπηρ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πολύ χρήσιμο. Να μεριμνήσουμε να το βάλουμε στα συγκεντρωτικά περί Σαίξπηρ.



Done is the deed; 
your words I heed 
and when there is need
I act upon them


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Άλυτα ή δυσεπίλυτα “ζητήματα” στον (μεταφρασμένο) Άμλετ



Ωραίο. Το ρούφηξα. 

Το πρώτο στραβοπάτημα που αναφέρει («come your ways») είναι διαδεδομένο πρόβλημα, αποδίδεται λανθασμένα και εκεί και σε άλλα έργα του βάρδου. Απ’ όλα το πιο συζητημένο (και σχολιασμένο, άρα θα έπρεπε να «διορθωθεί» στις μεταφράσεις) είναι το «not to stir», που θα έπρεπε να είναι διπλή άρνηση. Εκεί, η απόδοση του Χειμωνά για το «Rightly to be great/ Is not to stir without great argument,/ But greatly to find quarrel in a straw/ When honour’s at the stake», «Αν γενναιότητα είναι να μάχεσαι για τα μεγάλα/ Είναι μεγαλωσύνη να μάχεσαι όταν κι ένας ίσκιος μονάχα/ περάσει επάνω από την τιμή σου», απελευθερώνεται από το πρωτότυπο και γίνεται πολύ πιο κατανοητή σε θεατρικό κοινό.

Αυτό που θα θέλαμε τώρα από τη μελετήτρια, μια και διάβασε τόσες μεταφράσεις του Άμλετ, θα ήταν μια συζήτηση για το ύφος των μεταφράσεων. Είχαν διαφορετικό στόχο; Έγιναν για το σανίδι, για τον μελετητή, για τον αναγνώστη βιβλίου; Αν έβαλαν κάποιον τέτοιο στόχο οι μεταφραστές, πόσο καλά ανταποκρίθηκαν στην πρόκληση;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 18, 2015)

Θα της το μεταφέρω. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που θα θέλαμε τώρα από τη μελετήτρια, μια και διάβασε τόσες μεταφράσεις του Άμλετ, θα ήταν μια συζήτηση για το ύφος των μεταφράσεων. Είχαν διαφορετικό στόχο; Έγιναν για το σανίδι, για τον μελετητή, για τον αναγνώστη βιβλίου; Αν έβαλαν κάποιον τέτοιο στόχο οι μεταφραστές, πόσο καλά ανταποκρίθηκαν στην πρόκληση;



Η μελετήτρια ευχαριστεί πολύ για την επισήμανση και την προτροπή, αλλά λέει ότι αυτό θα αποτελούσε αντικείμενο μίας ή πολλών διατριβών, καθώς η ίδια διάβασε 14 μεταφράσεις και όπως καταλαβαίνουμε το να τις συγκρίνει δεν χωράει ούτε σε ένα ούτε σε δύο άρθρα... Το θεωρεί όμως καλή πάσα για το μέλλον!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 23, 2015)

Απολαυστικός Σαραντάκος! Τον ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς και εδώ! 

http://philadelphus.gr/2015/11/23/nikos-sarantakos-on-translation/


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2015)

Και μνεία της Λεξιλογίας. Όμορφα!


----------

